# I looking for a builder in queretaro mx



## Gary king (Oct 25, 2015)

I read one guy the name is Gary, he is from queretaro and I think is a builder, if somebody now please tell him I nead information,  I'm the wife of Gary King, thank you


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Gary king said:


> I read one guy the name is Gary, he is from queretaro and I think is a builder, if somebody now please tell him I nead information,  I'm the wife of Gary King, thank you


Send me a private message!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Send me a private message!


Mr. King needs to make 5 posts before the PM function is activated.


----------



## Gary king (Oct 25, 2015)

*Moving to queretaro*

I nead help, where is the best area arrow queretaro, I like country life


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Gary king said:


> I nead help, where is the best area arrow queretaro, I like country life


How much country is country?


----------



## Gary king (Oct 25, 2015)

*Moving*

How much imcome nead to live in queretaro


----------



## Gary king (Oct 25, 2015)

*More or less*



GARYJ65 said:


> How much country is country?


Like here I have chickens, dogs, garden and no restriccion


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Gary king said:


> Like here I have chickens, dogs, garden and no restriccion


Ok. Whenever you can, send me a pm


----------



## Gary king (Oct 25, 2015)

Do you read me Gary?


----------



## Gary king (Oct 25, 2015)

The PM is not activated.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Gary king said:


> The PM is not activated.


Send a couple of messages more


----------



## Gary king (Oct 25, 2015)

Salimos a gueretaro el miercoles, me gustaria poderle contactar, en verdad necesito ayuda, ojala con este mensaje pueda desbloquear Los mensajes privados, gracias


----------



## Gary king (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you for your help


----------



## Gary king (Oct 25, 2015)

Sorry I remember the rule, I Can't right in spanish


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Gary king said:


> The PM is not activated.


It should be. Click on GARYJ65's name, and the drop-down menu will show you what to do to send a PM to him.


----------



## Gary king (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you so much isla verde


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Gary king said:


> Thank you so much isla verde


You're welcome, Gary.


----------

